# Baby dose blocked group head?



## occamoo (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

So, i have the familiar problem. No flow at all from the group head. I can get flow at the steam wand though.

I've dissasembled it, expecting the solenoid to be blocked (there is an audible click when trying to use group head). Unfortunately it wasn't blocked.

I'm thinking its the jet in the group head as i can't blow through it, i think it would connect through from one of the side holes that go into the solenoid.

I'm not sure if this is normal as its a high pressure jet or if i should be able to blow it through? If it is blocked how do i clean it through.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Paul and welcome to the forum. I would take off the group head and soak it in puly caff to see if that clears it.


----------



## occamoo (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the response (and welcome), I actually put it all back together this morning and i now have a steady drip, at least i think this confirms solenoid to be ok. I've now run some descaler through and now have a spray from one of the holes.

I may take it apart again and soak it as you suggest, i assume i really need ir comimg from all four holes?

One more question is that there are two hex screws going into the head, i've taken them out, but they don't seem to do anything? I get a faster flow without them, i wondered if tgey are some sort of flow regulator?

At least i've now had a cup from it (should have said bought knowing problem from ebay), i'm no expert, but it was a lovely cup.

Thanks,

Paul

Paul


----------



## occamoo (May 13, 2011)

Ignore me, now realised that they hold the shower head in place (good tip using longer shower plate screw to remove). Looks like only one hole into the bottom of the boiler head.

Paul


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

It sounds like you are getting there. You are looking for water coming out of all four holes in the show block. A bit of soaking, some scrubbing with an old toothbrush and it should be working a treat.

Have you tried running the machine with the shower head removed to make sure there is plenty of water coming through?


----------



## occamoo (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, got it flowing nicely now, had to get finer coffee and well tamped to slow it down a bit..

Sadly I now have a couple of leaks though, my own fault for not replacing the seals. Can anyone recommend where to get a set of seals from?

Also I'm finding that the water tank is leaking from around the outlet, doesn't seem to have a seal on it, I assume ut should have and I can buy one?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Send a mail to gaggiamanualservice, Mark, he will be able to sort you out with seals I'm sure.

Ian


----------



## occamoo (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, i'll give it a go.

Paul


----------



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

occamoo said:


> Thanks, i'll give it a go.
> 
> Paul


Just popping in as I have the same issue - or at least very similar & am looking for tips.

In my case it's a Gaggia Baby, 18m old. I've already backflushed with puly-caff, cleaned portafilter, removed shower head, and shower block - but am still getting only drips from the group head.

On my previous gaggia I have stripped down the solenoid, split the boiler, reworked with new seal, but before things get messy, any specific recommendations? That machine ultimately failed with an uncleanable group head too and the overall costs of replacement led me to get new machine ..

As an example is a descaler worth trying? Any particular type/strength/quantity/duration. Any particular risks? I'm slightly concerned about any risk to the material of the boiler which tends to corrode over time (at least it did in my old baby) but at the same time am a bit fed up at the possible need to strip the boiler after such a short period.

Starting to wonder if I should be considering a replacement machine in future - are others of a more cleanable design?


----------

